# Craftsman Jointer Planer $90



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi folks, i just ran across a Craftsman Professional 6-1/8 Jointer/Planer model 152-217050 for $90. Its got a 1.5hp, 5000RPM continuous duty motor and 3 blades.
Im slowly setting up my own wood shop and from all ive gathered this is one of the main tools i will need. What yall think? Is this a good one to buy, if its in good shape that is?
While i have yall here let me ask another question. Table saw!!! i need one. I see the cast iron craftsman saws pretty regular for sale and ive also saw where some folks really like them. I cant afford a $1000 table saw so will have to buy the best tools i can afford for now and hope for some upgrades on down the road.
Sh what yall think about the planer and the cast iron table saws? i look forward to reading your opinions.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mikhail2400 said:


> Hi folks, i just ran across a Craftsman Professional 6-1/8 Jointer/Planer model 152-217050 for $90. Its got a 1.5hp, 5000RPM continuous duty motor and 3 blades.
> Im slowly setting up my own wood shop and from all ive gathered this is one of the main tools i will need. What yall think? Is this a good one to buy, if its in good shape that is?
> While i have yall here let me ask another question. Table saw!!! i need one. I see the cast iron craftsman saws pretty regular for sale and ive also saw where some folks really like them. I cant afford a $1000 table saw so will have to buy the best tools i can afford for now and hope for some upgrades on down the road.
> Sh what yall think about the planer and the cast iron table saws? i look forward to reading your opinions.


I would wait on the jointer and put that money toward the best table saw I could get. After all the table saw is the back bone of any shop. IMO


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought a similar sears jointer as my starter jointer 30+ years ago (~ $300), and still use it almost daily. I keep it tuned in pretty well. are there better ones out there, of course. it has worked fine for me as a "more than hobbyist" woodworker.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've owned 2 Craftsman jointers ....*

I gave my oldest (40 yrs) to a woodworking buddy, and still have the newer (10 yrs) one. For $90.00 I'd snatch that up one right now. Yes, a tablesaw is the heart of the woodshop, but a bargain is a bargain on the jointer. 

Your main concern on any tablesaw is that the fence lock parallel to the miter slots each time you move it sideways. It should also lock *only on the front rail* like a Biesemeyer does. This is important because the some of the older Craftsman saws locked on the both* front and rear of the table* and were a PITA to get accurate cuts. Align a Rip and 2424 fence models seem to be best for this. I've never owned either type, but that's what I hear. Rigid saws are almost the Same as Craftsman so, they will work also.

Open "X" style cast iron side extension grids are common, but some folks replace them with smooth surface stamped steel extensions. Smooth surface cast iron is the best, but not very common and more expensive. In my case, I used spare tables form Ebay and Craig's List saw for my extensions, cheap and smooth and extra miter slots included. Thew wider the saw table, the better for supporting larger panels and it's safer as well.










:vs_cool:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

When looking for a used table saw, I advise you to stay away from a direct drive model. The old belt drives are simple, trouble free machines that are much easier to maintain. Also, the fence is a very crucial component of the saw. No saw is a good saw with a poor quality fence. Replacement fences can easily be as much as $300 alone. So I’m saying by an used saw with a high quality fence.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

woodnthings i love the saw setup you have. You make a good point about using spare table tops to expand the work area and i will be seriously considering this. With all the craftsman castiron saws on the market i may go that way. Theres all ways the hybrid saws. To darn many choices!
As for the fence I know that pretty much whatever saw i get ill most likely have to buy an after market fence. Theres quite a few out there to chose from

P.S. I called about the planer and it was sold 2 hours earlier. Snooze you lose eh


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Toolman50 said:


> When looking for a used table saw, I advise you to stay away from a direct drive model. The old belt drives are simple, trouble free machines that are much easier to maintain. Also, the fence is a very crucial component of the saw. No saw is a good saw with a poor quality fence. Replacement fences can easily be as much as $300 alone. So I’m saying by an used saw with a high quality fence.


Thanks for the advice Toolman50. This is some thing i wasnt aware of. I had briefly considered building a belt drive table saw but in the end it will probably be just as cheap to buy a used one. As for the fence, yeah ive been pricing them and have seen the prices there. Thats one cost i wont stint on.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I gave my oldest (40 yrs) to a woodworking buddy, and still have the newer (10 yrs) one. For $90.00 I'd snatch that up one right now. Yes, a tablesaw is the heart of the woodshop, but a bargain is a bargain on the jointer.
> 
> snip


My sentiments exactly, you will need a lot of tools to set up a shop so grab them when they are available.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

What does @Mikhail2400 want to do in woodworking? What projects does he have in mind? (Yeah, I realize that some people buy the tool, then figure out what they can make with it.)

I agree with others that a table saw is the center of most woodworking workshops, but not all.

Here are lessons that I learned from my own table saw purchase:

* Don't skimp on safety. One accident wipes out any advantages from buying cheap. Be sure you have budgeted for eye and hearing protection, dust masks, push blocks, etc. 
* Buy the best table saw you can afford. Others have pointed out that a quality fence is crucial.
* Buy a table saw with a good, flat, cast iron top. My saw has an aluminum top, which is not nearly as good.
* Buy a table saw with enough "lead in" between the front edge of table and the blade. My jobsite saw has only 6 inches, which is not sufficient. Sure, you could build an infeed table, but it isn't really practical for general use.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> What does @Mikhail2400 want to do in woodworking? What projects does he have in mind? (Yeah, I realize that some people buy the tool, then figure out what they can make with it.)
> 
> I agree with others that a table saw is the center of most woodworking workshops, but not all.
> 
> ...


Tool Agnostic (love the name by the way) I want to build tables. Coffee tables, end tables, bed side tables, dining tables tables of all kinds, lol. Theres some thing about a wooden table thats simple in design yet shows craftsmanship in every line that i really like. Plus stuff like bed frames, a new gun cabinet and a ton of other things. I also would like to try my hand at turning a few projects on the lathe that i dont have yet. Mostly i want to take my time and see a piece take shape and come together.
As for safety I have had that drummed into me over 25 years in a field where ive seen others lose blood, limbs and sometimes their lives. I have a healthy respect for how easy it is to become a statistic. I prefer to were my PPE, especially ear plugs and safety glasses.
Heres an example of a simple coffee table which i really like. I especially like the legs on it. Sorry about the pics but couldnt find better.


----------

